# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Xin trợ giúp về bánh răng

## CHUCHU6888

Chào các bác trong forum

Em đang cần bản vẽ AutoCad biên dạng chuẩn bánh răng Modul 3.0 25 răng

Bác nào trong forum có cho em xin được không ạ

Thank các bác

----------


## anhcos

Đầu tiên hỏi lão gô gồ.

Lão cho 1 đống, chọn thử một cái nó ra như vầy.

----------

CBNN, huanpt

----------

